# How Soon To Bring Puppy To Dog Park



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello everyone! I was wondering how early we can bring our pup to the dog park. We bring our girl there now a few times a week. I've seen lots of puppies there, and I'd like to socialize him lots and lots as soon as we can. He'll be 8 weeks when we pick him up Saturday. He just had his puppy booster DA2PP, and will need the second at 10 1/2 weeks. I'd really like to take him ASAP but wanted to see if I should wait until a certain age or after a certain vaccine? Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally I would say NEVER. WAY too much chance of a puppy being traumatized by strange dogs.

If you MUST take him, I wouldn't take him until AFTER 16 weeks when he gets his LAST "puppy shot".


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh maybe I should add too, there is also a small dog section of the park where some people bring their pups in. Theres usually no one bigger than a beagle in there. Thanks!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Pretty much after he gets all his vaccinations.
But be ye careful! Sometimes people bring not-so-well-behaved dogs to the park. A bad experience can hinder socialization, so be warned!
Have fun!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: CookieGSD
> Sometimes people bring not-so-well-behaved dogs to the park. A bad experience can hinder socialization, so be warned!












And small dogs are usually WAY worse than the bigger ones. It isn't the "size" of the dog that worries me, it is the ATTITUDE.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

If you want to socialize your pup, take it to a puppy obedience class. It will get to learn how to meet other dogs and everyone should be watching their dogs. Dog parks don't have anyone that is in charge and having your pup bullied or traumatized by another dog, big or small, may make things difficult for it in the future. It's a chance you take.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ah-ha, I see what you are saying. We bring Katie alot, she loves to herd, and its like she goes to work once she gets there. But I do understand, maybe we'd be better off starting in a puppy classes and then see how that goes? We do have alot of other things planned, I am bringing him into my niece's preschool class to let him be around kids (plus Rylee told them all about the puppy so they were very happy when I asked if it would be ok!) I'm also bringing him to my work to meet everyone there and see all the different things. Maybe he'd be better off walking with us and meeting the dogs on the trail?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It is generally considered "safest" to keep baby puppies AWAY from areas that strange dogs frequent. (such as dog parks, petco and petsmart, rest areas ect...)

But, IMO it is also not good to keep them in a "bubble" until 16 weeks like some folks do. You just need to be carefull.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I am agreeance with everyone else about the dog park. I brought our oldest there when he was 5 months old and we were attacked by a pitt/boxer mix, the owner couldn't control him, it was a bad scene and now Riddick has a scar on his nose from a bite the dog gave and I have a scar on my leg from getting in the middle (against my will, my baby ran between my legs and we all went tumbling over). Was a bad scene, I am against dog parks now, I like the puppy class socialization idea much better. Dog parks, I feel, house too many unknown risks. I know the socialization is important for a young pup, so we make lots of play dates for pup now, dogs we know, and we take her everywhere with us to meet new people.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why not take your puppy to puppy classes?? start a play group at your house. if you start a play group at your house make sure everybody has their shots. our dog park has a requirement that the dogs be 6 months old before attending. there's also a small dog section. we stopped taking our boy to the dog park because the dogs were to aggressive. there's a huge clearing in the woods were walk and people gather there with their dogs. the dogs there play really nicely. there's also a creek that provides lot's of entertainment. before you take your puppy to the dog park ask your Vet what shots he should have before going there. i would also ask my breeder. my trainer and breeder were against the dog park. i also wouldn't take my dog to the pet store untill he had all of his shots. the one time i had him in a pet store before he had all of his shots i carried him. be carefull where you take him without him having his shots. good luck with the new puppy. puppy's are sooooooooo much fun. one more thing. after your puppy get's it's last shot i would wait a week after the last shot before going to the dog park.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

4 months old,he will be up to date with shots and rabbies.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If you know your dog park and like it then I would wait until he's had 2 sets of shots and I would only take him in the small dog area. I took all of my foster puppies to the dog park but one did actually get run over by some other dogs and broke his leg.







It was not an attack or anything, just an accident. In hindsight I realize he was too little to be in there with the big dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Personnally, I would not take the dog in until it has its full complement of shots at 16 to 18 weeks. 

Two sets of shots is ok for Parvo and Distemper, but there are other things out there that dogs are not vaccinated against, and puppies and seniors are most likely to succumb to these. Why risk it? A four month old puppy can learn to assimilate to a dog park and will have a little more mature immune system. 

Here is another thought. A lot of puppies are given that first round of shots while with the breeder. A lot of them are not fully weaned. The immunity of the mother is still affecting the puppies and that first round of shots may not be providing as much protection. 

I would err on the side of caution.


----------



## Maverick27 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mixed opinions and options have me second guessing the dog park. My wife and daughter go sometimes and we don't even have Maverick yet. This started before we purchased him, btw. Since I'm starting from scratch this here info makes me a bit nervous. I guess I'll just have the wife read the thread see what she thinks. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Not sure about your state. In Ca, no puppies under 4 months are allowed. Which is the usually the age when they have received all of their vaccines. Too many diseases in the dog park


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Maverick27 said:


> Mixed opinions and options have me second guessing the dog park. My wife and daughter go sometimes and we don't even have Maverick yet. This started before we purchased him, btw. Since I'm starting from scratch this here info makes me a bit nervous. I guess I'll just have the wife read the thread see what she thinks. Thanks for all the info.


Ok well I saw "dog park dog" and thought uh I'll just stay out. 

I have to walk on eggshells on the Boxer boards because a lot of Boxer folks, see me as "that guy!"

But since you actually asked here's my take:

This is not directed at you! It's what I did and my conclusions!*

Dog trainers and behaviorists love pet stores and dog park dogs, that's where most of there business comes from.

Then come the early socialization folks, that want to cram people into their dogs faces. Right dog with sound nerves, no problem! Wrong dog same approach...the dog is now scared of certain (whoever) people or floppy hats or wheel chairs, etc,etc. This approach with the wrong dog and you can create a fearful and submissive dogie.

The approach I chose was, I protected my dog, he did not have to chose who's good and who is bad or deal with "I though my dog was friendly folks or strange dogs. He learned to view people and other dogs as furniture, He understand what normal human/dog interaction looks like.

He's safe in public and can be around other dogs without going nuts. He's not a dog park dog. Not worth the hassle for me.
Leerburg | Who Pets Your Puppy or Dog
Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea

And here:rethinking "popular" early socialization
No brilliant insight on my part. I had a people aggressive young dog. It was my believe that cramming a bunch of people in his face wasn't the answer? In my case with my dog I was right.*

Not saying your planned approach is wrong, just showing their is another approach to having a happy well adjusted dog!*

And go over to the distemper and Parvo threads,kinda sad.  Best advice with a new puppy is two to three weeks after last puppy shot before he goes any where near where another dog has been.

Good luck


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Ok well I saw "dog park dog" and thought uh I'll just stay out.
> 
> I have to walk on eggshells on the Boxer boards because a lot of Boxer folks, see me as "that guy!"
> 
> ...



Oh NOOOOOO !!!! It's that guy again......LOL

Sorry...couldn't help myself.

SuperG


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Ok well I saw "dog park dog" and thought uh I'll just stay out.
> 
> I have to walk on eggshells on the Boxer boards because a lot of Boxer folks, see me as "that guy!"
> 
> ...


Just for the record some dogs with nerves are afraid of people with floppy hats etc without being exposed to the dog parks. And you don't have to walk on eggshells here for being that guy..lol

There are both good and bad reasons to avoid the dog park. You will have to review and be cautious about bad things that could happen at the dog park or anywhere in life. If it doesn't seem like a good idea, don't go. Your wife has been to the dog park, so she has seen the environment and the people that go. ask her what she has seen and have her read what could happen. Some people hate the dog park, but go to the dog beach. To me that's the same thing especially on the weekend. So go figure.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

You're going to get a lot of "No Dog Parks" on here. A lot of people have had bad experiences with them. 

HOWEVER I personally think that it can be done, but what everyone is bringing up is definitely a concern. What I did is I learned habits and trends of the park near me, in other words learned about all the regulars, when they come, how their dogs act. Then, I chose the group whose dogs were most under control and most friendly. We only go at that time five-six days a week.. I only take mine because I know these people actually watch their dogs and take it seriously, and they all are friendly and none are bullies.

It's not just a 'hey lets go to the dog park', its sort of like a safety science'


Oh, and to answer your original question, I waited until four months


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*2*

Wait until the dog is 2 years old and can tear up another dog. That's when.

LF


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

I waited until about a week after his last series of shots before I took our little guy to the dog park. First few times were great, he played with the little dogs, and I kept him away from the bigger guys. Chet is 6 months now. About 2 weeks ago there was an incident were a dog just came flying up and went after Chet. He had him on his back and poor Chet was yelping trying to get back to me. It upset me far more than it did Chet, and fortunately nothing happened to my little guy. It did make me more hesitant to go back, but I went to a different park today. I kept Chet on a leash when a big Rottie came up to him, I let them sniff each other out, Chet did a play bow, the Rottie did one, I unclipped Chet, and off they went and had a wonderful time together. I guess it is very dependent on the place and the situation. Have you thought about doggie day care? I took our last dog, a vizsla, there starting when he was a puppy and that was wonderful for him. The staff there was fantastic and truly loved the dogs and really watched over them. Anyway, enjoy your puppy, I'm obsessed with mine!


----------

